# going west to hunt?



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i've been reading on a couple of other sites about the upcoming elk season out west and it's got me feeling bummed out because i know i won't be going.
it's gonna be at least a few years before i can't get back out to colorado.
just wondering if anyone is headed west this year and what you'll be hunting for.
here's some pics from my colorado trip a couple of years back.

the dark spots in the yellow grass are elk.big herd that stretched out for about 3/4 of a mile









this was the highest point that i hunted.great for glassing and the view was amazing!









here's a bull moose that we got lucky enough to see while we were driving through the medicinebow national forest









this place is called jimmy dunn gulch.it's where we did most of our hunting.very hard to judge distances because of the openess and the size of the hills.imagine a pickup truck on the access road in the middle of the pic and that will put some size scale to the pic.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Heading out to N.Dakota for ducks and geese this year. Usually do Iowa for ring necks and then Mo while out there for deer.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I think in the next year or two I am going north on a caribou hunt. For the money they seem to be a deal. Four grand gets you two caribou, 1 black bear, and all the fishing you can fit in. Thats a deal.


----------

